
[Study] the Rise of Cloud Computing: Minding Your P's, Q's and K's - Dowwie
https://www.imf.org/~/media/Files/Conferences/2017-stats-forum/session-6-byrne.ashx
======
Dowwie
published as a working paper in NBER in Oct 2018:
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w25188](https://www.nber.org/papers/w25188)

